# Met my sister-in-laws piglets yesterday



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I posted the other week about my hubby's family and what generally bad pet owners they are. Drives me crazy...
Well the sis-in-law got 2 piglets and I saw them for the first time yesterday and OMG they have to be the cutest things ever. I so badly want to steal them! They would be so spoiled at my house. 
They are maybe 2 lbs apiece right now and I'm babysitting them next week so will take lots of pictures and videos while they're here and torture all of you with some tiny pig cuteness! Ahhhhhgggg!! She's gonna be gone for the entire day so I'll get to bottle feed them and play mommy for the day. I can hardly wait to get my hands on them. Wonder if I could move and take them with me while she's gone??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tell her oops, they ran in front of a car and got killed. She'll probably be glad to free up the doghouse for something else!

They are adorable, those piglets. My next door neighbor in indy had one. Now he is a giant porker but they still love him just the same!

I can't wait for photos!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

aww can't wait to see pics!! you should definitely steal them, so they are properly cared for and can live happy lives with you, your husband, and a truck load of dogs :biggrin:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I LOVE pigs. Post ALL THE PICTURES!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pictures, but I'm worrying about the out come of the poor little things.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking that you meant she had 2 really fat dogs  

My friend has a pig as a pet. Its interesting but I dont get it. Baby pigs are cute though


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I was thinking that you meant she had 2 really fat dogs
> 
> My friend has a pig as a pet. Its interesting but I dont get it. Baby pigs are cute though


My friends with a pig are amazingly devoted. he has a bed that takes up half the living room.

But, they'll never be able to enter him into an agility trial!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> My friends with a pig are amazingly devoted. he has a bed that takes up half the living room.
> 
> But, they'll never be able to enter him into an agility trial!


Yeah this one has a crate in the house to snuggle into. The have a leash and harness for it. Its cute but its going to get bigger and lose its nice black hair and then get uglier and poop everywhere...Maybe they will get sick of it and I can keep it my freezer :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Yeah this one has a crate in the house to snuggle into. The have a leash and harness for it. Its cute but its going to get bigger and lose its nice black hair and then get uglier and poop everywhere...Maybe they will get sick of it and I can keep it my freezer :tongue:


That's what I told my neighbor! His pig was ready to be bacon about a year ago. He was not amused.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OOOOOHHHHHHH awwwwwwwww !!!!!!!!!!! They sound so darn cute! I know of a man who had two of them that got a bit big! But they were still you know not huge pigs ummmm medium to small sized! He had them in his yard and we would see them only though from driving by! They were the cutest things! 
As for stealing them heehee, just tell her your going to borrow them for a little while haha! Then just keep them forever! They sound adorable! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> aww can't wait to see pics!! you should definitely steal them, so they are properly cared for and can live happy lives with you, your husband, and a truck load of dogs :biggrin:


If it weren't for the tiny problem of her knowing where to find me I'd steal them away in a heartbeat. She does know where I live though and they are quite the loud little squealers so I think they'd tell on me. :wink:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Look for a pig rescue.. you already have ten dogs, how much trouble can two pigs be? :angel:


----------

